# Dean Calderon Seminar



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I just got back from a Dean Calderon seminar & I am jazzed. Dean is like some sort of ultimate trainer who can also teach really well. I took tons of notes, and am tuckered out! The most exciting thing for me is he got me all fired up, & lit a fire under my fat butt to get back out & train now that my leg is almost healed. If anyone gets the chance to attend one of his seminars, don't think twice - GO!!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I just got back from a Dean Calderon seminar & I am jazzed. Dean is like some sort of ultimate trainer who can also teach really well. I took tons of notes, and am tuckered out! The most exciting thing for me is he got me all fired up, & lit a fire under my fat butt to get back out & train now that my leg is almost healed. If anyone gets the chance to attend one of his seminars, don't think twice - GO!!!!!


Where was it?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

No, it was here in So Calif (Lake Matthews Schtuzhund Club). My friend Nelli Rascko (sp WAY wrong) hosted Dean. She is a great trainer in her own right & has titled many dogs to schIII from the ground up, as well as competed in the Worlds for her native Hungarian team. She has had many great dogs, but her current young dog is a real hot tamale! A very nice dog. Her kennel is called Danubius Kennels in Pasadena. I'm hoping we can train together like the old days. It's sure nice to have a coach!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I would very gladly go to one of his seminars, if ever he drops in my neighborhood.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been to one of his in Charlotte NC. He is a good instructor and he comes across very well.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I went to one last year in so cal at golden west in perris ca, and it was great.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh I meant to go watch that Seminar- but I got busy with some other training stuff around here.

Glad you had a great time, I heard he's still in town training with people this week.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes he is working with Nellies people. I think he flies home Wednesday. The Lake Matthews club is great. Super people & a really nice facility.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah? I am glad to hear that. I judged their affiliation trial this July. On one of the hottest days of the year! Whew that was something!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You know what, I was wearing shorts because in my part of town (north LA county) it has been really warm the last couple of days. I almost froze my a$$ off!!


----------

